# Cockatiel wing problems



## 13jeremywt (Apr 19, 2013)

So first of all, I'd like to say that I've already taken my cockatiel to the vet twice and they couldn't find anything wrong with her (no broken bones at least). However, it's been two weeks, and she's still holding her left wing out at a weird angle away from her body and can't fly at all (see the picture). I thought it might be a dislocated shoulder, but I'm not exactly sure. I was hoping someone here might have some ideas. Thanks!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

is it possible to be a growth deformity from before in the nest? possibly from a deficiency as a chick... that might be my thoughts.


does she use the wing ok? can she fly with it?


----------



## 13jeremywt (Apr 19, 2013)

Yeah she's 10 years old. She could fly perfectly fine about a month ago. But since then, she's been holding her left wing in this manner.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

has she had any broken blood featthers?

that rules out deficiency in the nest at her age


----------



## 13jeremywt (Apr 19, 2013)

No, it doesn't seem like it. She doesn't seem to be in much pain, just the inability to fly.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

has she seen a vet about it? it's possible she broke it or dislocated it if she is unable to fly. also possible a problem like arthritis is affecting it as well


----------



## 13jeremywt (Apr 19, 2013)

^yeah she saw a vet twice. both of the times, they did an x-ray and confirmed there were no broken bones.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well, did they consider arthritis? the bird is older, it's likely she could be developing it in the wing. i can tell you, arthritis sucks. it's painful, it makes it difficult to use the affected joint, and that particular joint is weaker. many times the pain is so great you will avoid using that joint. birds get arthritis too.


----------



## 13jeremywt (Apr 19, 2013)

So I was observing my bird these last two weeks, and her wing doesn't seem to have gotten any better. Just yesterday, she fell and scraped her leg. It's most likely not arthritis, since she can still flap that wing vigorously and doesn't seem to be in too much pain when she does so. Correct me if I'm wrong, but she would also be in more pain if her shoulder was dislocated? It's just so strange, and I appreciate all the help.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Is she acting different in any other way than normal? Sleeping more, eating less, any differences at all?


----------



## 13jeremywt (Apr 19, 2013)

No. She doesn't appear to have any symptoms other than the malaligned wing and the inability to fly.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I'm not an expert on metal poisoning, but those are some of the symptoms. It could be symptoms for a couple of things, but you said she wasn't acting that differently though.
Here is some information on it anyway. I hope she gets better 

http://www.cockatielcottage.net/hazards.html

Symptoms of heavy metal poisoning include loss of balance, muscle weakness, inability to fly, red droppings, vomiting and respiratory distress.


----------



## 13jeremywt (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks for your help. I don't know if its metal poisoning, since i believe it would have more symptoms. Right now, I think I'm just going to let my bird be. It's sad to think she probably won't ever be able to fly again.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Maybe she lost a good amount of flight feathers. If she did that might make it difficult for her to fly. If she had a night fright she might have banged her wing up and lost a few feathers. Does she let you hold her wing up and handle it? Maybe you could get a picture or feel around for broken/molting feathers on the underside? There could be a partially broken feather poking her that she's chewing on.

Edit: MeannyFids posted something about their cockatiel knocking its feathers out from night frights:

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=42985


----------



## 13jeremywt (Apr 19, 2013)

I don't think she has broken feathers. She doesn't spiral down when she tries to fly, but rather, usually floats down to the ground while flapping her wings.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I think cockatiels usually hold a wing out like that to take the strain off it, so there’s definitely something going on there. 

Has she been preening her wing normally? I would check for pin feathers/new feathers coming in.

I’ve been looking around the internet and a few people have had the same thing happen to their cockatiels. Though, I keep reading that it happened to them after they fell or had a night fright. They said their birds were fine (maybe a few feathers out of place) but just had a wing held away from their bodies. They weren’t in much pain, still flapping, eating and drinking normally; it was just the wing and not being able to fly. Do you think that maybe she fell when you weren’t around and that was the cause of it? Most people said that their birds had lost a couple feathers or pulled a few that were bugging them out and couldn’t fly because of it. Some didn’t get any answers or just had a description with no solution. A few people answered that their bird may have had a small wing fracture, sprained muscle, or a slightly dislocated shoulder. Though there was no definite answer from the original poster so…

*READ: *On the first link there was a great post by someone who seems to be in the about the same situation that you are. I would read their entire post. If your situation matches theirs then I wouldn't let her use the wing for a while and let it rest instead for a week or two. They never posted an update if she was cured, but there were some posters offering some helpful suggestions. I hope that it will at least help you out some more. 

This one:
http://www.parrot-and-conure-world.com/cockatiel-10yrold-female-in-otherwise-good-health.html

Lost flight feathers:
http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/aquariumforum/showthread.php?t=89273&

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27744


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Is the vet you seen Avian Certified?


----------

